# Liquid smoke



## hank2000 (Jan 10, 2018)

My food dehydrator came in today it came with two jerky seasoning packets and cure.  I’m assuming it’s cure #1 don’t say.  I’m going to use them. After this I’m going to use LEM or Hi Mountain jerky seasoning. My question is it does not say to use liquid smoke but I’m woundering can you do you need to and how much per pound


----------



## PerazziMx14 (Jan 10, 2018)

Please remove


----------



## crazzycajun (Jan 10, 2018)

What color are your packages as for liquid smoke yes you can a little goes a long way. I use 1tbl spoon per 5# good luck


----------



## hank2000 (Jan 10, 2018)

crazzycajun said:


> What color are your packages as for liquid smoke yes you can a little goes a long way. I use 1tbl spoon per 5# good luck


It’s what ever came with my presto dehydrator not sure what it is


----------



## dward51 (Jan 11, 2018)

Also they make a "powdered smoke" which could be part of a spice rub mix for the marinade.  I have some hickory smoke powder but I actually like the liquid better for jerky going into the dehydrator that will not get "real" smoke applied.  To me the powder has a slightly different taste.  If you add liquid to your marinade, it would be better to go light on the amount and bring it up for the next batch if needed IMO.  I would try at least a small sample of the mix "as is" before I start to add ingredients.


----------



## hank2000 (Jan 11, 2018)

Thanks that’s what I did on the batch I have going now will add smoke flavor next time.  I know on whole muscle  when u add cure #1 it’s 1.13grams per pound but what about ground meat such as hamburger meat. I have a jerky gun and thought about making some jerky out of ground beef.


----------



## daveomak (Jan 11, 2018)

Add the same amount of cure#1 to the ground...    1.13 g/#...


----------



## SonnyE (Jan 12, 2018)

hank2000 said:


> It’s what ever came with my presto dehydrator not sure what it is



It's good starter mix. I used it with mine, and it was likable.
I quickly ruined a couple of batches in various ways after that. But even though I don't care for them, my dog likes them fine. So he's getting smidgen with his food.

But I've come to realize I'm an Original Flavor sort. But I doctor it up with 1/2 tsp of Cyan, and 1/4 tsp of smoked Paprika. Gives it a nice warm burn goin down. I began with 1 tsp and a half tsp. :eek:
I liked this one so much that I made up some DRY in a jar so I can pull 6 tsp to a pound of lean ground beef, add the Worcester and Soy Sauce, mix well, and use right away. But an hour or two in the fridge lets it blend nice. Optional.
I also add my cyan and smoked paprika.

For long muscle beef, I like this one. Here again, I add my hot secret of Cyan and smoked paprika. But like it set in the fridge for a time in a Ziploc bag with as much air removed as possible, and massage it now and then just to try and mix it around.

Get the extra mesh screens, they are nice and not too expensive through Walmart. Comes to the  store, or comes to your door.
Same with Prague #1. And if you want (I did) the fruit roll up pans.
I ordered them together. Two of the twofer screens (total 4), and two of the twofer flats. The Prague comes in a one pound plastic jar. It's quite a bit.
With those additions, you'll be set to try many of the recipes. Or make your own!
The Prague is a key ingredient that makes the meat taste like the Jerky you loved as a kid. But use it correctly!

Lastly, oil your screens or racks! I've had the hardest time remembering that. I finally got out one of my unused vinegar and oil dispensing bottles, half filled it with Canola Oil, and I put a quarter sized blob on a paper towel and wipe down my screens. Before I had my 6 screens, I did the racks I didn't have screens for.
And likewise for the fruit roll up trays, because after a good meal of Jerky, a fruit roll up is dessert.

Can you tell I like mine? I run mine on the chest freezer out in the garage shop. 1. It's quiet out there. 2. Boy howdy the shop smells good.

Incidentally, Liquid Smoke, there doesn't seem to be anything other than _a dash_ and taste as to how to mix the stuff.


----------

